# Dating Saws



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Any ideas when these were made? One is atkins, other is superior. 50s/60s? Atkins has the faintest of etching left on it.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

The Atkins is a no 65, 5 1/2pt rip. Still haven't had much luck dating it, looking at the medallion I'd say it isn't too old.


----------



## EastexToolJunky (Mar 25, 2013)

Unfortunately there aren't as many resources for Atkins saw information as there are disstons. I prefer the Atkins saws and buy them whenever I find them. Both of the saws you have are Atkins made.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

EastexToolJunky said:


> Unfortunately there aren't as many resources for Atkins saw information as there are disstons. I prefer the Atkins saws and buy them whenever I find them. Both of the saws you have are Atkins made.


I like them too! Both are #65s, Warrantied superior has a higher tooth count and what looks like more of a cross cut set.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Got off work early today due to weather and spent some time cleaning the plates. I don't know if it was paraffin or what, but there was a film on these things that was next to impossible to get off. Minimal pitting though, which is nice.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Cleaned up another one a bit, $1.80 junkshop find. Fairly straight, minimal pitting, brass hardware. Warranteed superior branded by Craftsman, raised the etch with gun blue.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Made some pretty good progress cleaning up the Atkins. Handle is stripped and ready for finish. After doing two saws in this manner, I don't think it is worth the time or sandpaper to clean them up to this degree.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

Three disstons next in line



Few had rotten handles which I'm repairing with scrap hardwood. Not thrilled with the glue line on that one but what the heck.


----------



## tc65 (Jan 9, 2012)

mavawreck said:


> After doing two saws in this manner, I don't think it is worth the time or sandpaper to clean them up to this degree.


It may not be, but they sure are pretty! 

What do you think about using the gun blue to raise the etch? Easy enough? Pain in the a$$? Is it worth the time/expense?

Got any before pics of the etch?

I've read about the process, but never tried it. All the saws I've refurbished have been too far gone to worry about it.


----------



## mavawreck (Nov 26, 2011)

trc65 said:


> It may not be, but they sure are pretty!
> 
> What do you think about using the gun blue to raise the etch? Easy enough? Pain in the a$$? Is it worth the time/expense?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I don't have any before pics but I think most etches can be saved in this fashion. This etch was faint but the rust on the blade was not bad. 

I made a few mistakes that I'll correct next time - mainly trying to clean the blade too much before the gun blue. Next time, I'm scraping it with a razor blade, sanding with 400 on a block, then applying gun blue. Gun blue was easy, not too expensive. I bought a bottle for 8 bucks on amazon, should last awhile. I followed the directions on the back, then improvised. Best results were rubbing in the gun blue, letting it dry, washing the blade in warm water, lightly sanding, then letting it sit for a few days. Since we want to accent the etch as dark as possible, following the exact procedure for creating a consist, buffed gun barrel effect is not really useful.


----------

